# Id&e de système Audio



## Ulysse191 (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Je recherche un système audio, idéalement sans fil, pour brancher sur un Plasma et/ou une Smart TV Philips voire une Apple TV.

J'ai trouvé le Harman Kardon, sur le site d'Apple.

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H...sans-fil-d&#8217;intérieur-harman-kardon-aura

Ce serait pour remplacer un home-cinéma 6.1 vieillissant : bonne idée ou pas ?

Suffisant ou pas ?

D'avance, merci !

Désolé si j'ai posté au mauvais endroit.


----------

